# Rhino Outdoors Lid Cam. Your Opinions?



## completepassthru

I have used the Lid Cam on my last 2 bowhunts. For those of you that have used it what is your opinion on this camera? I will tell you that if you use it out of a ground blind you had better jack the bill of your cap way up because i was only getting the bottom half of the picture. On my second hunt i tilted my hat back more and still it was not enough. Now i was hunting on a slight downhill slope but was just curious what your experience with it has been. The microphone works really well for sure. If you use it while tracking the footage is a bit jumpy because of the constant movement of your head. I am anxious to see what it will be like out of a tree stand.


----------



## completepassthru

None of you guys have tried this Lid Cam? I tried it yesterday just shooting in the yard. When you view the footage you point of view is from behind and to the right of the riser. You cannot see the target much at all because your hat is pointing to the right of the string and the bow. Even though the lens rotates to the left you are still filming through the bow. The only way i see you could do it for a right handed shooter is to put your hat on turned the left and rotate the lens to the right.


----------



## completepassthru

I am shocked nobody has tried this Lid Cam. Maybe the ones that have saw the same thing i did and the words out.


----------



## dkmichik

I just bought one, but after trying to use it and on the phone for about an hour with customer service, I ended up returning it since the one I got was broken:angry: The customer service was great, but if this one does not work, I will not get another one. I saw videos on youtube and it looks like they work good.


----------



## dkmichik

I used my cam on a pig hunt and it was pretty cool, but very jumpy. Sitting in a treestand it should be ok I hope. The trick with shooting a bow is to turn your cap to the side to see the point of impact. The down fall to that is when you watch what you just shot you can not follow the animal since your hat is turned to the side, unless you remember to turn your cap back straight. Another thing is to pratice shooting with and just play around to get a feel of where the camera is pointing and what you are shooting at.


----------



## dkmichik

Well last night on my hunt I used my camera and it worked fine until I really wanted it to work. I had some video of some does going through the brush and then I turned my camera off. About 5 minutes later a nice 10 came out and guess what I forgot to push the record button.. After the shot I looked up to see it was not recording. On a plus side the deer went 35 yard and piled up.


----------

